# Cysto/Stent Coding Question



## ksamples (Mar 11, 2009)

Patient came in to the physician's office for a Cystourethroscopy and stent removal. The MD was able to do the Cysto in the office but he couldn't remove the stent. He had to take the patient to the OR at the hospital to remove the stent. Any Suggestions. Thanks


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Apr 13, 2009)

I would use 52310 with 57 modifier


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sorry that would be a 78 modifier


----------



## Larmour (Apr 14, 2009)

If the doctor attempted to remove the stent and could not complete it you cannot bill without letting them know it wasn't completed so you would use a 53 modifier.


----------

